# Neue Internetleitung beantragen, nur Wie???



## atzenfreak99 (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

ich zahle momentan für eine 16.000 Dsl Leitung. Siehe Spoiler. Ich hoffe das einfach mal das ich das richtig gemacht habe. Wenn nicht dann Endschuldigt das bitte. 



Leider ist mir das ein bisschen zu wenig. Da ich, wenn ich wieder ein neuen Pc habe gerne Livestreamen möchte. Dazu brauche ich ein 50.000. bis 100.000. Was mich außerdem noch aufregt ist wenn meine Eltern am Googlen sind geht fast garnichts mehr. Ich kann dann kein Skypen, beim Zocken laggt es auch nur noch und Teamspeak geht erst recht nicht. Nur wen muss ich anschreiben? Etwa die Telekom oder mein Internetprovider (Vodafone)??? Was muss ich machen, damit ich so eine Leitung bekommen??? Was für kosten kommen da auf mich zu??? Kennt sich jemand damit aus???


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (15. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann was laggen mit 81 kByte/s Upload?! 
Ich habe nur 24 kByte/s und muss mir mit 5 Geräten das Internet teilen. TS braucht je nach codec maximal 8 kByte/s und zocken auch nur ein paar kByte/s upload.
Irgendeiner in deinem Haushalt benutzt vielleicht uTorrent oder hat vielleicht ein Virus.
Dein Ping ist perfekt, ich habe ihn 30ms höher.
Frag mal deine Eltern ob sie nur "googlen"
Und du könntest mal in deinem Router nach Leitungsdämpfung schauen. Ich kenne mich dort nicht so aus aber du hast eine verdammt hohe wenn du für 16k bezahlst (ich nehme an deine Eltern) und nur 6k rausbekommst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2012)

Th3XPr3d4t0r schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich dort nicht so aus aber du hast eine verdammt hohe wenn du für 16k bezahlst (ich nehme an deine Eltern) und nur 6k rausbekommst.


 Ich würde eher sagen, das der speedtest totalen müll anzeigt oder mit der leitung was im argen ist. Der upload passt einfach nicht zum download.
@atzenfreak99
Mach mal bitte einen test bei speedtest.net. Gehe außerdem mal bitte in das web-interface deines routers und poste die daten des dsl-status.
Was für einen router hast du genau?


----------



## atzenfreak99 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eine DSL-EasyBox 602. 

Hoffe mal das du das hier meinst: 

INTERNET
ADSL: Verbindung hergestellt
Modus:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Download:  6910 Kbps.
Upload:  733 Kbps.
WAN IP:  88.71.169.150
Subnetzmaske:  255.255.255.255
Gateway:  88.71.168.1
Primärer DNS:  195.50.140.116
Sekundärer DNS:  195.50.140.180



Edit: 

Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Wenn ich bei Youtube eine Video anschaue dann kann ich auch nicht zocken, denn es so am leggen und meine sind/waren nicht am googlen.


----------



## Th3XPr3d4t0r (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht liegt's an deinem PC und nicht am Internet. Ich kann auch mit 1k BF3 zocken und im TS3 quatschen, sofern niemand sich was runterlädt oder YT-Videos schaut. Wenn deine Eltern nicht am "googeln" waren muss es an dir liegen...


----------



## target2804 (16. Dezember 2012)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine DSL-EasyBox 602.
> 
> Hoffe mal das du das hier meinst:
> 
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande. Du zahlst eventuell den Tarif bis 16000, allerdings hast du nur 6000. deine Leitung ist sogar etwas langsamer als meine und ich beziehe auch nur eine 6k Leitung und bezahle auch nur für 6k.

Mit der 6k Leitung kann ich nebenbei sogar mit 700kb/s n Download laufen lassen und habe trotzdem noch n Ping von 50. das poplige bisschen up/Download was du fürs zocken benötigst fällt da eigentlich nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2012)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine DSL-EasyBox 602.
> 
> Hoffe mal das du das hier meinst:
> 
> ...


 Up-, download und modus hätten mir gereicht. Da stand nicht zufällig noch irgendwo eine leitungsdämpfung in db?
Und noch was anderes, kennst du manchmal jemand, der eine fritzbox hat die du dir mal kurz leihen könntest? Die geben mehr daten zur leitung aus. Da scheint auf alle fälle was nicht hin zu hauen.
Dauerhaft kannst du ja leider keinen anderen router verwenden, da vodafone die daten für die voip-verbindung (telefon) nicht heraus rückt.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mir leider keine FritzBox irgendwo ausleihen 

Die Option  leitungsdämpfung in db habe ich nicht gefunden.

Zocken und TS3 funktioniert. Nur wenn jemand im Internet ist dann leggt es sofort. 

Mit diesen Nachteilen könnte ich mich abfinden. Nur ich möchte nunmal Livestreamen und dazu reicht die Leitung garantiert nicht. 

Ich hätte dann aber doch gerne eine bessere Leitung, nur was muss ich dazu machen???


----------



## K3n$! (16. Dezember 2012)

@Turrican: Sicher, dass das mit dem Telefonieren über die FB nicht funktioniert ?

Hier wird Vodafone aufgelistet: https://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox_an_jedem_Anschluss_Internet.html?linkident=nav_left

Und hier wird erklärt, wie man das dann einstellt: Vodafone-Rufnummern in FRITZ!Box einrichten | FRITZ!Box | AVM-SKB


@atzenfreak99: Was möchtest du denn Livestreamen ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Turrican: Sicher, dass das mit dem Telefonieren über die FB nicht funktioniert ?


Generell funktionieren würde es aber da man von vodafone die voip-zugangsdaten nicht bekommt, kann man dann die telefonie nicht nutzen.


atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Die Option  leitungsdämpfung in db habe ich nicht gefunden.


Sicher das dir die leitungsdämpfung nicht irgendwo angezeigt wird? (irgendwo unter dsl) Ich habe leider kein solches gerät, um selbst mal schauen zu können.


> Ich hätte dann aber doch gerne eine bessere Leitung, nur was muss ich dazu machen???


 Außer einem provider-wechsel fällt mir da nix ein und dann ist auch nicht sicher, das die leitung besser wird. Allerdings wäre es schon ein fortschritt für dich einen provider zu haben, bei dem man nicht so auf einen bestimmten router festgelegt ist.
Bzgl. fritzbox:
Bei welchen providern sind deine kumpels so? Aus diversen standard-modems/routern lassen sich auch einige leitungsdaten heraus holen. Eine kleine auswahl an geräten findest du in meinem modem-test. (siehe sig)


----------



## atzenfreak99 (16. Dezember 2012)

Leider sind meine Kumpels alle bei Vodafone, also haben sich auch alle eine FritzBox. Ich denke jetzt einfach mal das ich nicht mehr aus dieser Leitung heraus hohlen kann. Also brauche ich eine neue Leitung. Nur wie???





K3n$! schrieb:


> @Turrican: Sicher, dass das mit dem Telefonieren über die FB nicht funktioniert ?
> 
> Hier wird Vodafone aufgelistet: https://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox_an_jedem_Anschluss_Internet.html?linkident=nav_left
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte gerne Call of Duty und Battlefield 3 Streamen, in 720p+.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Dezember 2012)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne Call of Duty und Battlefield 3 Streamen, in 720p+.



Jo, dann brauchst du eben viel Upload. 
Für HD sollten es schon 2MBit/s Upload sein, also brauchst du entweder VDSL (da hast du dann 5 oder 10MBit/s Upload)
oder DSL über den Kabelanbieter (je nach Anbieter sind, glaube ich, 2 bis 6MBit/s)

-> Unitymedia bis 5MBit/s
-> KabelDeutschland bis 6MBit/s
-> KabelBW bis 5MBit/s

Solltest du in Leipzig wohnen, gäbe es noch den Anbieter an.de:

Dort bekommst du, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, 
bis zu 40MBit/s Upload, wenn du den Tarif Premium mit Option 1000 und dazu die Option "doppelter Upload" nimmst


----------



## atzenfreak99 (16. Dezember 2012)

So, 

Leider wohne ich nicht Leipzig und der Preis dafür währe mir ein bisschen zu viel.

Habe bei KabelDeutschland meine Adresse eingeben und dort steht jetzt Folgendes: Siehe Anhang

Was genau ist jetzt die Beste Leitung???


----------



## K3n$! (16. Dezember 2012)

Na, was du gepostet hast, steht bei allen. 
Interessant ist, was bei Verfügbarkeit steht.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei Verfügbarkeit steht bei mir da:

Ist Verfügbar.


----------



## robbe (16. Dezember 2012)

Und was genau ist Verfügbar? Das Bild von dir ist bloß ein Werbebild, was da irgendwo auf der Seite zu finden ist.

Das sollte so aussehen:


----------



## atzenfreak99 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja Genau so sieht das bei mir auch aus. Also wenn ich das jetzt Buche bekommen ich eine 100.000er??? Oder muss da noch etwas angeschlossen werden???


----------



## K3n$! (17. Dezember 2012)

Ruf am besten mal an 
Ob das bei dir verfügbar ist, kann dir hier keiner beantworten


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das bei dir so aussieht stehen die Chancen gut, das du das auch bekommst.
Am besten anrufen, die können dir dann genau sagen, was verfügbar ist.
Wenn du das dann bestellst, kommt ein Techniker und richtet dir den Anschluss ein.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (17. Dezember 2012)

Okay, 

Dann werde ich demnächst dort anrufen. 

Dann danke ich euch alle noch einmal für eure antworten. 

Eine frage zum Schluss noch: 

Muss ich den Techniker auch bezahlen???


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2012)

Du musst nur so nen Bereitstellungsentgeld bezahlen, glaub das sind 40€. Ich nehm mal an, das wird dann mit von der ersten rechnung abgezogen.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (17. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem preis könnte ich Leben.


Danke noch einmal fürs antworten.


----------

